# Mama won't wean baby!!!



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I have retained a doeling from one of my does. The baby is now six months old. I separated her brother at 8 weeks and left the doeling with mama. Around four months mama was showing no signs of weaning her so I separated them. Last night I was in a pinch because a tree knocked out a section of a fence. I figured enough time had passed since separating baby . . . . Nope. That six month old goats lays down on her belly, weasles under there and steals my milk. Mama doesn't mind. What?!?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol no offense but that's kinda funny..  I can't believe mom will still let her suck at 6 months.. 
I can't think of anything but to keep them seperated.. Surely mom won't let this continue for long?!? Silly goats!!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

That doe should have been weaned at 12 weeks. All I can say is seperate them or put teat tape on the mom


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Its okay to laugh, I mostly just posted it because I was incredulous! I'll work on fixing and rearranging pins this afternoon, but of course feel free to keep suggestions coming. I haven't tried teat tape, that might work. Bitter spray that I have for my dog didn't work at all though!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL.....I have the same situation. I'm retaining 2 doelings that are now 10 months. At 3 months I separated from mamma. At 6 months when my winter kids started coming I put them back out thinking that after 3 months all was well. Not so!!! Both the kids went straight back to nursing! Didn't think it was a big deal because the doe was dry. Then a few weeks later I noticed she had started lactating again! Couldn't believe it! So...I had to build a new pen to keep them in. Going to try putting them together this spring. At a year old, they should be ok.....I hope! LOL!!!!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

My doe actually went to the only small spot in the fence the kids could get their little head through and fed them that way! Silly girl, she would still be nursing them at a year if I had not dried her up and taped her!


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

How funny! Glad to know I'm not the only one with weird goats. I guess extended breastfeeding is a thing with some humans, so why not goats!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd rather have a doe like that than a doe that won't feed her babies at all, IMO


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I retained 2 doeling last season and their dams recently weaned them they are 1 this month and their dams are due to kid this week. They are nice healthy yearlings born to wonderful dams.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I'd rather have a doe like that than a doe that won't feed her babies at all, IMO


Absolutely! It's aggravating but not that big of a deal to me. I can handle a reduction in my milk until I get another pen set up. It would be way harder to bottle feed a lot of newborns! I guess I was just surprised.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Teat tape works for me;-)


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

My late Obie doe would let her adult does nurse. Nothing funnier looking than a pregnant adult doe nursing off her pregnant mom.

BTW, if I don't need the milk, I let my doe kids nurse until the does dry up for winter. Some of the doelings are 9 months old.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> My late Obie doe would let her adult does nurse. Nothing funnier looking than a pregnant adult doe nursing off her pregnant mom.


Oh. My. Goodness. Hilarious!!!

I found some blue painters tape and tried it as teat tape. When I put the doe back in the doeling gave one attempt and then walked away. We'll see if it lasts the night!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

